

Show HN: We're building the personal semantic web - jwarzech
http://backstit.ch

======
jwarzech
We just opened our product for public testing and would love to hear what you
think.

By semantically defining content we aim to:

\- Provided a consistent UI toolkit for articles, photos, products, etc.

\- Allow for personalized filtering (ex. all status updates allow for
black/whitelisting by submitter)

\- Dynamically implement piping of data from one source to another (ex. all
products can be searched for on Amazon)

I'm around to answer any questions/comments that you might have.

------
raz0rf1sh
With Google killing iGoogle late next year ... this looks like a natural
replacement!

~~~
jwarzech
We actually started work on backstitch before Google's announcement but seeing
the number of petitions to save the service as well the outraged comments by
the passionate user base we are more than happy to step in as a replacement :)

------
mattmanser
Very nicely done, but personal home pages flopped 5 years ago, why will this
work now?

~~~
jwarzech
Thanks for the feedback! We feel that now is a time of unprecedented noise
when it comes to managing our digital lives. Five years ago we weren't
juggling the shear number of blogs, daily deal sites, and multiple social
feeds that we are today.

